# Komentare zu: Info: Forenausfall wegen Datenbankproblem



## Dok (16. Februar 2008)

... hier gehts weiter.


----------



## forelle03 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Komentare zu: Info: Forenausfall wegen Datenbankproblem*

Danke für deine gute Arbeit. Wenn wir dich nicht hätten


----------



## ollidi (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Komentare zu: Info: Forenausfall wegen Datenbankproblem*

Dickes Kompliment Cheffe. #6
Zum Glück war ich zu der Zeit nicht online. Sonst hätte ich wohl einen Herzinfarkt bekommen. :q


----------



## Jacky Fan (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Komentare zu: Info: Forenausfall wegen Datenbankproblem*

Super abgefangen den schlingernden Dampfer.
Bei mir läuft alles rund.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Komentare zu: Info: Forenausfall wegen Datenbankproblem*

:vik:Super-Dok:vik:


----------



## Jacky Fan (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Komentare zu: Info: Forenausfall wegen Datenbankproblem*

Kann zur Zeit kein Thema bewerten im Bereich PLZ 1-2


----------



## Dok (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Komentare zu: Info: Forenausfall wegen Datenbankproblem*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Kann zur Zeit kein Thema bewerten im Bereich PLZ 1-2



Wie genau äußert sich der Fehler denn?
Fehlermeldung?


----------

